

Should Newspapers Become Local Blog Networks? - rchambers
http://publishing2.com/2007/07/20/should-newspapers-become-local-blog-networks/
Chicago Tribune just relaunched its website with, of course, more blogs -- A LOT more blogs -- news, entertainment, sports, living, business travel, with multiple blogs in each category.
======
ivankirigin
The killer-app of newspapers is good journalism and reporting from the scene
of something interesting. Newspapers fail to do either well today, and wonder
why they suffer so much.

Bloggers can help -- but not for foreign reporting (aside from foreign
bloggers). That is where the money behind news rooms actually would have a
huge effect.

~~~
asdflkj
Foreign reporting, incidentally, is where traditional media sucks the most.
Judging by your name, you can probably appreciate this yourself, by reading a
few articles about Russia in English or American papers (as long as we don't
count exile.ru to as an American paper).

------
Alex3917
It seems like the most natural model would be pro-am collaboration. For
example, investigative journalists publish research and then let amateurs
incorporate this into their own publications. This is basically what is
happening already, so with only a few tweaks it would be possible to both
greatly increase the quality and also monetize the whole process.

This complicated three-tiered model seems about as workable as the Ptolemaic
universe. Much better I think just to give readers the tools to go in the
direction they are already taking on their own.

------
jaed
No. :-)

